# Billing Global deliver code 59400



## eeoo (Apr 7, 2009)

If a patient only has six antepartum visits with the physician, even though the physician does the delivery and postpartum visits, is it still appropriate to bill the global delivery code 59400?


----------



## kbarron (Apr 7, 2009)

I would bill it because there were 6 visits and you will be providing the postpartum. It is carrier specific. You may want to call and see what the policy is.


----------

